# Brew Stand Design --- |



## Carboy (13/12/09)

Hi,

I've got my AG gear organised with the exception of my stand. I've designed a quality gravity feed brew stand, but now after seeing some nice horizontal rigs with a march pump installed, I'm now wondering what's better gravity feed or march pump.

That said I'm now turning to the experts (you guys) for some feedback/advice please.

Thank you in advance.

Cheers
Carboy :icon_cheers:


----------



## Gavo (13/12/09)

Gravity fed is simple and no pumps to maintain, that said it's also a PITA filling the HLT.

Gavo.


----------



## Screwtop (13/12/09)

Purely personal preference.

Screwy


----------



## NickB (13/12/09)

Depends on what you prefer.

A gravity rig is simple as there's less to go wrong, and it's unlikely gravity will ever not move your liquid.

I went with the march pump setup for one simple reason, lifting liquids is a PITA. Oh, and because I run a HERMS as well, so if this is in your future, then go with the pump setup.

Cheers


----------



## schooey (13/12/09)

IMO.. a couple of things to consider..

You have your vessels already, so I'm assuming nothing is changing there which ever way you jump.... So are they able to filled at a decent height without any lifting of heavy or hot liquids? Will your kettle tap height allow you to fill straight into a cube/fermenter without having to lift it? Will there be enough ceiling height where you are brewing if you go gravity (not a problem if you're brewing outside).

If you go March its purely cost I guess... Not only will you need the pump, you will need valves and hoses and fittings. You can chew through $4-500 pretty quickly (Including the pump)...

I have a 3 vessel level system with interchangable 50lt & 70lt mash tuns and 50lt & 80lt kettles.. It's on castors which makes it easy to move around the garage and store away. Plus I look the look of it, I'm not a fan of the 'tower of terror' look  , but that's just a prsonal thing...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (13/12/09)

So so many options... 

As Screwtop says Its personal preference....
Sqyre's gravity setup is the top of the line .. but you could still add a pump and a herms later ... 









I went with,2tier so a bit of both .. but its going to be a constantly evolving setup .. so not painted and always adding and cutting bits off ...






cheers

Edit ( &[email protected] every time I use pics its diferant )


----------



## gjhansford (13/12/09)

Carboy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got my AG gear organised with the exception of my stand. I've designed a quality gravity feed brew stand, but now after seeing some nice horizontal rigs with a march pump installed, I'm now wondering what's better gravity feed or march pump.
> 
> ...



After much planning and design, this was the gravity feed tower that I ended up with as my 20 litre system:




I bought the 25 x 25 ml stainless steel from Tubemakers for about $150 and had it made up by a mate of a mate who runs a steel fabrication shop for another $200. Pop riveted on the aluminium decks. Looks a bit wonky in the photo ... but that's just the wide angle lens.

To fill the HLT (a 30 litre Electric Urn) I use a tight 'U' shaped thingee I made up from bits of irrigation pipe from Bunnings. It attached to a hose with standard garden hose snap lock fittings and works really well for me ... so long as don't turn away from it when filling to do another simple job and end up with an overflow!




Would I do anything different if I had my time over ... no. But I will be buying or sourcing a bigger Mash Tun and Kettle in due course so I can make 40 litre brews.

Garry :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony M (13/12/09)

I used gravity for a few years but seemed to spend half my life up a ladder. I use gravity now only to dump from the boiler so I dont have to worry about sterilising my scrounged washing machine pump-- and it's great to stay on the ground.


----------



## stew.w (13/12/09)

heres mine. i made most of it from unistrut so i was able to put most of it together without welding apart from the base and a couple of other things.
you can get unistrut from any plumbing supplier and the best thing about it is you can unbolt and adjust it.
wheels are also a good idea.
has 2 mongolian burners on it, had to put a fibro sheet between them and the esky to stop it melting, it got really hot when i was testing it.
i do 40L batches with it



Cheers,

Stewart


----------



## QldKev (13/12/09)

Get yourself a pump, and go herms. You will end up there anyway so wave the experimenting $$ and go for it.

Once you have a pump everything on the same level.

Qldkev


----------



## warra48 (13/12/09)

Here's my gravity fed rig.

I don't have to do any lifting. The HLT is refilled with my immersion chiller water, and is ready for the next time I brew. I keep a lid on it, so no crap falls into it. I reckon leaving the water to stand allows some of the chlorine type chemicals to dissipate.
The kettle still needs a burner installed under it. It's sitting in the box on the floor on the right hand side of the picture. I'm apparently not allowed to open it until Santa decides the day is right.
All up, the rig cost me about $50 to construct.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/12/09)

This thread will also provide some inspiration 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...c=27934&hl=

Cheers


----------



## Steve (13/12/09)

G'day Carboy. If I had could id be going a single level set up with pumps. Good to see you're nearly there.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Zwickel (13/12/09)

May be, my brewing concept gives you some inspirations: http://www.elcom-mayer.de/bier/Brewing_Concept.pdf


----------



## raven19 (13/12/09)

fwiw - I went 2 tier to allow for gravity now (buckets from MT to Kettle).

Then possible a pump later.

Linky for piccie.


----------



## glaab (13/12/09)

I want one so i can chill in the kettle


----------



## winkle (1/9/11)

I'm in the process of upgrading my old 3V gravity system.


Into a 2 tier with a few more options. I extended the frame, added a larger esky/MT, better casters, non-slip matting.


And have just about got the new control box to the point where me sparky mate can finish it off. Pump, HERMES and HLT switches and controllers.


HERMES and march pump are going in under the 2 tiered section once I get around to them.


----------



## Bribie G (1/9/11)

How do you hoist the bag?


:icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (1/9/11)

Looking the goods, Perry!


----------



## winkle (3/9/11)

Ta Nick, I'll have to do a brew day and see how it stands up to heckling. :icon_cheers: 
Migrated the mashmaster into its new home, so now stage one is done and I'm hoping to sneak in a batch of saison tomorrow arvo.


----------



## yardy (3/9/11)

nice job winkle, like the box :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Gavo (3/9/11)

Gavo said:


> Gravity fed is simple and no pumps to maintain, that said it's also a PITA filling the HLT.
> 
> Gavo.



Wow how times change, I am in a process like Perry is ATM - well not as far as HERMS - but have just changed to a two tier stand as I was getting bored of climbing up a ladder to fill the HLT. HLT at the same level as the kettle and feeds the MLT via a 12v solar pump and MLT to kettle by gravity. Next step will be to to permantly set up the temperature controller for the HLT rather than sharing with the fermenter fridge.. I reckon I can see a march pump in my future though. 

Love the control box Perry, I can see one in my near future also.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## Pollux (3/9/11)

I have a two piece setup.

One holds the HLT, mashtun and the pump (and will eventually have the HX of the HERMS) and the second is purely to hold the burner/kettle.

Having spent a while lifting buckets of hot water onto chairs sitting on tables, I love my system now....







Built from metalmate from Bunnings..


----------



## winkle (3/9/11)

Pollux said:


> I have a two piece setup.
> 
> One holds the HLT, mashtun and the pump (and will eventually have the HX of the HERMS) and the second is purely to hold the burner/kettle.
> 
> ...



Thats what my burner stand will look like too :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Pollux (3/9/11)

Only thing I plan to add will be some casters so I can move it around a bit more easily.


----------



## winkle (3/9/11)

Yep, already on that - less mould on the ceiling that way  .


----------



## winkle (24/9/11)

The gradual crawl toward a full on HERMES continues, shown here in the single batch configuration. Will be giving the pump a run recirculating the mash out tomorrow then I just have to complete the control box and replace the temp probe and Robert's-your-fathers-brother. The control box will end up facing the right side I think.


----------



## bradsbrew (24/9/11)

Holy snappin crackers winkle, thats lookin pretty bling mate! Is the ladder just in case Butters ever drops over for a look?
How many L is the herms vessel?

Cheers


----------



## NickB (24/9/11)

:beerbang: 

Liking it a lot!

Have just started seriously contemplating my brew stand upgrade.

Have sourced a nice control box, will be building a new heat exchanger (bigger element, better housing), have upgrade the HLT slightly (though I snapped my sight glass last week, so will be looking at a glass rather than polycarbonate replacement) including a new housing for the element, and a surface mounted IEC socket with a fuse (which I may or may not have blown once already )

Next step will be a completely redesigned brew stand (hoping for stainless, but funds may dictate RHS and some high-temp paint), and I'll be running all wiring inside the frame. Looking at BrewTroller for the control circuit, running the 2 elements, 1 pump, and up to 8 motorised ball valves.

Am also in the process (i.e: have done everything except the wiring in) of installing a 32A dedicated circuit to the brewing area. Have a 32A breaker, a length of 4mm round cable, a 32A rated industrial switch and socket, all from the 'scraps' bin at work. Will be wiring this to the mains tomorrow all going to plan, or if the brewing gets in the way, during next week. This circuit is complete overkill for the current setup (only pull about 18A), but looking at enough capacity to run another element in the Kettle if I decide to ditch the gas and go all electric.

Pics of the build as they come.


Cheers!


----------



## Batz (24/9/11)

winkle said:


> The gradual crawl toward a full on HERMES continues, shown here in the single batch configuration. Will be giving the pump a run recirculating the mash out tomorrow then I just have to complete the control box and replace the temp probe and Robert's-your-fathers-brother. The control box will end up facing the right side I think.
> View attachment 48554





Hermsie looks happy there Perry.


----------



## winkle (24/9/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Holy snappin crackers winkle, thats lookin pretty bling mate! *Is the ladder just in case Butters ever drops over for a look*?
> How many L is the herms vessel?
> 
> Cheers


Ha, it's for cleaning the HLT.
10 L, I think.


----------



## Batz (24/9/11)

winkle said:


> Ha, it's for cleaning the HLT.
> 10 L, I think.




20lt mate


----------



## NickB (24/9/11)

You clean your HLT???? :huh: 

J/K, I gave mine entire brewery a full pull-down clean last weekend, and am replacing the hoses before the brew tomorrow!

Cheers


----------



## winkle (24/9/11)

Batz said:


> 20lt mate



 
(just knew I'd get that wrong)


----------



## geoffd (24/9/11)

just in the process of kitting out the soon to be brewshed, decided to let the mains do the climbing on gravity system. not fully set up yet, have a tap on the wall & intend to put a sightglass on the HLT, will still need to climb once to add acid & heating element (use same one for mash strike water & sparge water)



just thought I'd add it as another line of thought might be an easier path for some people than changing setup


----------



## Cocko (20/1/12)

Love this thread AND hate starting a new one for no reason..... Truma.....

COUGH!

I mean,

SO;

I have one March pump, and yes DAMN you gryphon for the latest post about a much cheaper option.. just when my multi hundred version arrives.. ANYWAY...

This is not about cost, as I have ALL my gear here and ready to be constructed.. the best part imo...

QUESTION;

One tier batch sparging vs lifted HLT, fly sparging? Opinions needed PLEASE!

I always batch sparged and when I went fly I picked up about 7-9& efficiency... thats the only reason I ask!

I will not be buying another pump so what is the best way?


----------



## kelbygreen (20/1/12)

Cocko I fly sparge double batch about 19lts with a 2lt jug. all I do is connect a short hose to attach to the tap and the garden hose fittings (or ones to suit system) and then drain into the jug and slowly pour into the mash tun with alfoil with holes poked in to distribute the water. It may take 15mins but saves a pump plus you will be there watch when sparging anyway as you do need to monitor it.


----------



## DoctorBob (20/1/12)

Gravity is my friend!!!!

But I do have to stand on a milk crate to fill the HLT with a hose & to stir the mash on stepped mashes.


----------



## kelbygreen (20/1/12)

when you got 80lt pots its a bit harder to make a gravity system. But it was always my option then I thought once I fucked my back lifting 52lts of wort in a pot upto a burner, that there will be some lifting involved lol. I need a level floor though as I still need to measure my water on a level surface and lift it in but with smaller batches.


----------



## DoctorBob (20/1/12)

kelbygreen said:


> when you got 80lt pots its a bit harder to make a gravity system. But it was always my option then I thought once I fucked my back lifting 52lts of wort in a pot upto a burner, that there will be some lifting involved lol. I need a level floor though as I still need to measure my water on a level surface and lift it in but with smaller batches.




fair enough...my HLT and mash are 33l, the kettle 60L. System works ok to 10kg, 44L batches, with two fills of the HLT. I have done 12kg grain 44L batches but the mash gets v thick and the efficiency drops. Making IPSs etc its best to keep to 10kg grain and drop the batch size a little.


----------



## donburke (20/1/12)

Cocko said:


> Love this thread AND hate starting a new one for no reason..... Truma.....
> 
> COUGH!
> 
> ...




i picked up 56.2% efficiency when i started milling my grains


----------



## kelbygreen (20/1/12)

yeah I got 50lt HLT, 70lt MT and 80lt kettle but I only pump out 42lts I not a big fan of the maxi mashes I have filled my tun with 2cm of room with a tripple infusion mash and the mash in was very thick lol. I would love a herms to just do it all at about 2.7-3lt/kg. But infusion makes it hard and decotion seems a bit of a pain but I do want to try it


----------



## bignath (20/1/12)

donburke said:


> i picked up 56.2% efficiency when i started milling my grains




:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Yeah, those new fangled things called grain mills.......Geezus they are something aren't they?

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Cocko (20/1/12)

Big Nath said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yeah, those new fangled things called grain mills.......Geezus they are something aren't they?
> 
> :icon_cheers:



Both of you... cun....

I mean, anyone else have an opinion on single tier/one pump?


----------



## MaltyHops (21/1/12)

Cocko said:


> ...
> I mean, anyone else have an opinion on single tier/one pump?


Would mean you will probably have to either swap around hose connections or put in
multiple valves/taps.



Pollux said:


> Built from metalmate from Bunnings..


Mine made from slotted angles as part of my near completed CRDFM (Constant Recirculating
Direct Fired Mash) system:



 -


----------



## yardy (21/1/12)

Cocko said:


> QUESTION;
> 
> One tier batch sparging vs* lifted HLT*, fly sparging? Opinions needed PLEASE!
> 
> ...



gday cocko,

2 tier one pump is my vote







i batch sparge but it wouldn't be a drama to fly sparge with an addition of another valve from the HLT, mash is underlet via gravity.

Yard


----------



## Cocko (21/1/12)

yardy said:


> gday cocko,
> 
> 2 tier one pump is my vote
> 
> ...



Cheers Yard! Your stand is the main inspiration for/if my two tier design comes to life.... I have a mate coming to do the welding on Australia day, so I better decide...

Fark.


----------



## winkle (21/1/12)

yardy said:


> gday cocko,
> 
> 2 tier one pump is my vote
> 
> ...


Damm that avatar is distracting............

Yeh, who needs more than one pump (excepting Sully - who is a special case  )


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (21/1/12)

I guess I'm special Winkle....

This is the King Brown Brewery Mark II






I fly sparge because I can.


----------



## bignath (21/1/12)

**** that's a nice looking rig KB!

Jealous...


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (21/1/12)

cheers mate, its taken a while to get it where it is, but I have a whole heap of changes to make in the coming months to make things a little easier.

I like having everything at a height that I dont have to stand on anything to get access (not that I could with my brewery roof).

But it is easy to move around and you could brew anywhere with it that has a power point and a water tap.


----------



## peaky (21/1/12)

Awesome rig King Brown. You even have a stainless wall panel...... :super:


----------



## cam89brewer (21/1/12)

So what do you guys use to insulate your MT?


----------



## winkle (21/1/12)

Looks like foil in KBB's case, camping mat on mine.

Edit: nice rig Dan I, must come over and play


----------



## yardy (21/1/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I guess I'm special Winkle....
> 
> This is the King Brown Brewery Mark II
> 
> ...



B) B) B) 


@ Cambrew, I used camping mat with 100mph tape, loses about 1 degree over 60 min.

Yard


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (21/1/12)

Yeah its helps when the boys at the bowls club I live next door to are all plumbers, stainless workers, sheet metal workers etc...

They basically give me the stuff and I let them drink here.

I use air-conditioning insulation, about 50% better than camping mats according to my air con technician mate, and way cheaper. Just get it at a aircon supply store. $20 strip and I could have done 3 mashtuns.

I also picked up the aluminium insulation tape there, which is the shiny stuff you on the mash tun. Apparently this doubles the effect of the aircon insulation, but I am only taking a professionals word for this.

Its a good ol girl and she pumps the beer out nice and easy with minimal ******* around.


----------



## Screwtop (21/1/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I fly sparge because I can.




Me too!!!!

A bit like why does a dog? :lol:


----------



## donburke (21/1/12)

my vote is for single tier, batch sparge until you get your 2nd pump

easier to examine, inspect, maintain, etc

plus its handy for cooking large scale pasta (pasta gets boiled in the mlt, as it has a built in strainer/colander, napoletana sauce in the hlt for the vegetarians and bolognese sauce in the kettle for the meat eaters)


----------



## jyo (21/1/12)

I like that rack of yours, Yardy. Your set up is an absolute cracker too. I think this will be the type of design I'll go for later on down the track.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (21/1/12)

winkle said:


> Looks like foil in KBB's case, camping mat on mine.
> 
> Edit: nice rig Dan I, must come over and play




No probs winkle, I might even let you play with the brewery as well....


----------



## Screwtop (21/1/12)

Just finished upgrade Mk IV today. Pump repositioned for simplicity of plumbing, and all fittings now stainless steel.








One pump is all you need! I double batch, fly sparge, whirlpool, and chill all with one. 


Mk V upgrade in the planning: Install multiple timer in Control Box and Upgrade the HEX.

Screwy


----------



## NickB (21/1/12)

Love it Mike!

My upgrade is still in the planning and acquisition stages. Have all the control boxes, wiring, and power parts I need, now just need the BrewTroller and associated hardware, plus some more stainless bits and pieces, as well as some stainless 1/2 tube....

Cheers


----------



## NickB (21/1/12)

Today saw an upgrade to my HLT - went with a cheapy 90L Chinese Stainless pot - will be adding insulation later today - and installed a sight gauge, and a KegKing weldless element (from Craftbrewer). A couple of bits are still in brass due to a lack of stock at CB and everywhere else I tried, but this will be remedied ASAP!








Will be more than big enough for my needs, but will also be upgrading the Kettle (RHS of pic) from a 60L Aluminium to either a 70L or 90L stainless (price dependent) and then the kettle will become the new Mash Tun.

Cheers


----------



## yardy (21/1/12)

jyo said:


> I like that rack of yours, Yardy. Your set up is an absolute cracker too. I think this will be the type of design I'll go for later on down the track.



thanks cobber, if nothing else, make sure you add the dump valve in the bottom of the mash tun, the MLT is emptied and rinsed by the time the kettle is coming to boil, the best time saving part of the brewery.






Yard


----------



## NickB (21/1/12)

Nice idea Yardy! Will definitely be looking at that with my current upgrade!

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (21/1/12)

yardy said:


> thanks cobber, if nothing else, make sure you add the dump valve in the bottom of the mash tun, the MLT is emptied and rinsed by the time the kettle is coming to boil, the best time saving part of the brewery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Yard!

You sure that mounting bracket will hold the march pump securely??? :blink: 

Screwy


----------



## yardy (21/1/12)

yeah mate, same answer as the last time you asked me, i robbed it off a mine site and left it as is, just in case i go big


----------



## Cocko (21/1/12)

Faarrk... I wish I hadn't brought up this thread...

Now I am contemplating options I never even thought about!

Thanks all and also f*ck y'all...

Cheers!


----------



## pk.sax (21/1/12)

Yardy, prolly a stupid question. How does the dump valve get rid of the grain with that false bottom in place? Or am I totally looking at it wrong?
I eventually want an easier way to dump the grain to a bucket than carrying the mash run downstairs and tipping it out.


----------



## yardy (21/1/12)

practicalfool said:


> Yardy, prolly a stupid question. How does the dump valve get rid of the grain with that false bottom in place? Or am I totally looking at it wrong?
> I eventually want an easier way to dump the grain to a bucket than carrying the mash run downstairs and tipping it out.



Prac,
mate i've just got a 500ml jug that i remove 90% of the grain with, into a 20lt bucket until the FB is exposed, rip the FB out and hose the remaining kilo or so out the dump valve into the 20lt which is now under the valve, takes under 5 min.

Yard


----------



## pk.sax (21/1/12)

Ah... Making more sense now. Way more.
Just an interesting thing I noticed then. With the manifold disconnected, my pump managed to get that much grain out of the drain valve on the side of it. Hmnnnnnn that might be easier to do. Cheers.
PS: I like the foolish side more.


----------



## booargy (21/1/12)

yardy, your an ideas man you are. used your idea for false bottom and the drain hole is the go. I just have a hose that I connect to the lowest point run it outside.


----------



## Batz (21/1/12)

Screwtop said:


> Just finished upgrade Mk IV today. Pump repositioned for simplicity of plumbing, and all fittings now stainless steel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 51819
> ...




Well done Mike, bit of action since my visit on Thursday. 
You need a beer here next week


----------



## raven19 (21/1/12)

Cocko said:


> QUESTION;
> 
> One tier batch sparging vs lifted HLT, fly sparging? Opinions needed PLEASE!



If you have a spot in the shed and the height, I could not see why you would not want an elevated HLT. It rarely needs cleaning, drape a hose into the vessel, tap on, and its on its way to being filled.

This means you can have your other 2 vessels at a lower accessible level and use just 1 pump.

I can fly or batch sparge with mine Cocko. Compact rig size too.  

My Rig Thread MkII


----------



## yardy (22/1/12)

booargy said:


> yardy, your an ideas man you are. used your idea for false bottom and the drain hole is the go. I just have a hose that I connect to the lowest point run it outside.



nice work, got a shot of the FB ?
why has your vessel been cut and welded twice btw ?

Yard


----------



## Screwtop (22/1/12)

Batz said:


> Well done Mike, bit of action since my visit on Thursday.
> You need a beer here next week




The job I had on for Friday ended up only taking 2 hrs :angry: On the phone they have all this work that needs doing, then when you arrive the job has been cut down. Spent beerday afternoon on the upgrade then the evening looking at it and drinking to the nice work :icon_drunk: 

Yeah I need to eyeball that BM! 

Screwy


----------



## Batz (22/1/12)

Screwtop said:


> The job I had on for Friday ended up only taking 2 hrs :angry: On the phone they have all this work that needs doing, then when you arrive the job has been cut down. Spent beerday afternoon on the upgrade then the evening looking at it and drinking to the nice work :icon_drunk:
> 
> Yeah I need to eyeball that BM!
> 
> Screwy




Bugger I could have come on Friday instead and then we could have had a couple.  

Oh well there's always next week .

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (22/1/12)

Finished off the control box tonight. Those Chinese Timers might be cheap, but boy without instructions they take some time to wire and program :lol:

Before




now


----------



## jyo (22/1/12)

Screwtop said:


> Just finished upgrade Mk IV today. Pump repositioned for simplicity of plumbing, and all fittings now stainless steel.
> 
> View attachment 51819
> View attachment 51818
> ...



:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 




yardy said:


> thanks cobber, if nothing else, make sure you add the dump valve in the bottom of the mash tun, the MLT is emptied and rinsed by the time the kettle is coming to boil, the best time saving part of the brewery.
> 
> Yard



This is a great idea, mate.


----------



## Screwtop (1/2/12)

Mk V Completed...........finally. 

Timer installed, some plumbing mods to suit whirlpooling and chilling.





Mk VI in the workshop (upgraded HE) :lol:


----------



## NickB (1/2/12)

Nice work Mike!! No better excuse for a brew day than commissioning the new rig...


----------



## donburke (1/2/12)

nice screwy, real nice, but why is your verandah & rig leaning to the left ?  



Screwtop said:


> Mk V Completed...........finally.
> 
> Timer installed, some plumbing mods to suit whirlpooling and chilling.
> 
> ...


----------



## Screwtop (1/2/12)

donburke said:


> nice screwy, real nice, but why is your verandah & rig leaning to the left ?




Cos it rains so much up here............ runoff mate  

Ok Here..




Screwy


----------



## kelbygreen (1/2/12)

nar he has a short right leg so everything looks like its leaning 

Looking good screwy


----------



## winkle (1/2/12)

Taken on a Friday Screwy?


----------



## Screwtop (1/2/12)

winkle said:


> Taken on a Friday Screwy?



Coulda been Perry :lol:

Screwy


----------



## yardy (1/2/12)

Nice work Screwy, can't quite see the pump bracket but i bet it's too bloody light


----------



## Screwtop (1/2/12)

yardy said:


> Nice work Screwy, can't quite see the pump bracket but i bet it's too bloody light



Mate, it's one of those poofy little pressed SS sheet thingys, so probably not!

Screwy


PS: I moved the bracket to allow mounting on the left with pump input at the top and outlet at the bottom. Has anyone else noticed that in this configuration the pump with is about 10 off vertical?

Had to space out the bottom of the bracket to have the input/output vertical.


----------



## Bogan333 (27/5/12)

G'day ALL, Where in Perth or Australia can you buy 1 tier home brewing stand ?


----------



## keifer33 (27/5/12)

Doubt you will find a brewery specific stand here but someone did post a link to some ss benches that looked reasonable. will try and find the link


----------

